# Spalted Maple Burl Slab BF Price????



## ModCo Design (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've got another question, I was trying to find out how much Spalted maple burls slabs go for per bf, I have someone interested in buying quite a bit but I'm not sure what would be a good price, please help!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Burls are kinda iffy from what I've seen so far, I would suggest go to ebay and put in search for "spalted maple burl" I'm sure you will get several items pop up, some will even have buy prices which I would think is probably the fair asking price. Just guessin tho. When you figure it out I may be interested also.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I buy lots of burl. Price will depend on figure, color, and stability. By stability I mean cracks & twists & such. If the wood is solid with no cracks, is dry, good figure & color, then it's worth a good bit. If it has cracks or weak figure then it's not worth much. I know this is not a great answer but these are the things I look for in burl woods and how I determine how much i'll pay. I pay as much as anybody but it has to be good. I won't buy at all if it's not solid & sound.


----------



## ModCo Design (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for your responses, about the wood here are a couple of pics (I'm having a hard time loading more pics). The wood is very stable, has been steam killed, an is down to about 13%, as you can see no cracks, and the wood is very solid minus one or two pieces that are about 98% solid. All in all this wood is in great condition (can you tell I was a sales man for a few years?). I've got about 5,000bf dry and ready to go. I've kept some of the really choice pieces for myself


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

What's the possibility of getting one squared to 12"x12"x5-1/2" to fit in flat rate USPS and how much?


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Add me to the list!:yes:

If you come up with an agreeable price and shipping is not prohibitive, I'd like a slab or two, and some shorts for turning, if possible.:thumbsup:

Thanks!

p


----------



## ModCo Design (Oct 17, 2011)

Well sure I'll send you something, I'd say send me a pm, but for some reason it says I don't have access, you can email me at [email protected], about price I've never really sold any smaller pieces before so I still don't know what that would be. Most of the burls are in large slabs that range from 36"x24"x2" to 46"x56"x2.5" but I do have a few smaller ones I could probably cut down to send out, thanks for the interest


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

ModCo Design said:


> Well sure I'll send you something, I'd say send me a pm, but for some reason it says I don't have access, you can email me at [email protected], about price I've never really sold any smaller pieces before so I still don't know what that would be. Most of the burls are in large slabs that range from 36"x24"x2" to 46"x56"x2.5" but I do have a few smaller ones I could probably cut down to send out, thanks for the interest


"You've got mail!":laughing:

p


----------

